# Decent IU for quality generic hgh without slin



## DrBeefcake777 (Feb 10, 2021)

Im scared if slin, should I be? I think its unnecessary, but Im rading 4iu is plenty of HGH and some say 6-8 is needed and closer to 10 for size.


For those that have ran with and without slin, what difference did in HGH dose did you take without slin?
I feel the risk of tampering with blood sugar for someone not competing is unnecessary, however Ive aksi heard even a low safe dose is a game changer.

All input welcome and thanks in advance


----------

